# Red Tail Shark bothering Green Barb



## Albtraum (Dec 23, 2009)

I've had the two for over a year now, but recently the red tail shark has been pestering the green barb. I never noticed until the barb started swimming weird, it seems to float up, but it's nose is pointed down, like it's swim bladder is messed up. The red tail shark doesn't mess with of my other fish though. I can give either fish to my brother.


----------



## jaysinnva (Jan 2, 2009)

Our RTS got rather mean for awhile after close to year as well. It'll chase our Silver Dollars on occasion, but seems to have calmed down recently, and never injured any fish. Injury from fighting can certainly cause issues with the swim bladder, though. Does the barb over-eat? That can also cause it.


----------



## Albtraum (Dec 23, 2009)

The RTS is constantly chasing it, but rarely nips the tail of the barb, just chases... it's weird, but yeah I'd say it's a bit over-fed as well.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

RTS's are like that. It's their nature to pester others. Usually not overly aggressive .... just annoying.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, I agree it's just the RTS's nature.


----------

